# Berlin Open 2014, May 24th&25th



## Applecow (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to announce this years's Berlin Open. 3 rounds of 3bld and lots of other super fun events and stuff (Magic ftw!)

The venue is the A&O Hostel Berlin Hauptbahnhof (Main Station), so you can stay close to the venue for just a few bucks 

website: http://cube.hackvalue.de/bo14/s/en


----------

